# Good books to study



## DaisyWonderland

I'm not sure if there's another thread on this, I tried to find it, but I'm not very skilled at navigating this site.

But anyway, I was wondering if anyone has any good recommendations on books I can read to get myself more informed and well rounded with the trade  although I'm going through school, and they'll probably teach me a lot, I would like to try and do some extra studying on my own.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This is a loaded question for an apprentice.

It's easier to teach a person that never shot a gun than one who has and uses bad technique. The same can happen if you read ahead on advanced subjects.You can however pick up a lot on practical techniques.

Pick up one of these:










to study methods and be that much ahead of those that only know how to bend with a smart phone app.

One of these is always good to have in your toolbox:


----------



## bill39

Depending on what area of the electrical world you're in I've found these are the best:

Motor control (there may be an updated version)
https://www.amazon.com/Electricians-Guide-AC-Motor-Controls/dp/B0027J6RYK

Conduit bending
https://www.amazon.com/Electricians...rd_wg=P6Y1N&psc=1&refRID=5ZPW6JBN3YR6K2HJM9YJ


----------



## flyboy

Or the American Electricians Handbook 

https://www.amazon.com/American-Ele...ricians+handbook+17th+edition#customerReviews


----------



## Jamato

Don't forget to tell her about Mike Holt! He has a website and books


----------



## RePhase277

Physics 101


----------



## cabletie

Soares book on grounding and bonding.


----------



## DaisyWonderland

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and tips!


----------



## telsa

For cost-effectiveness: look into the BACK YEARS WRT classic handbooks.

Their info is accurate... just not published yesterday.

You can pick them up for a SONG.

They are ASTOUNDINGLY helpful for anyone that has to touch older systems... which is most of us.

Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers -- Fink and Beaty ( McGraw-Hill )

Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals -- Eshbach ( Wiley )

And so forth.

For THEORY...

Feynman's Lectures on Physics. 

These are HARD to get your head around. But they go to the heart of Quantum Electrodynamics -- you know -- where Feynman earned his Nobel Prize. Okay, not in these Freshmen lectures -- but close.

BTW, Feynman can be found all over YouTube -- covering MANY a topic relevant to electrical theory. ( How EM interacts with matter. )

Also, for FREE, Kahn Academy.

Yes, it's on the Web.

Also, for FREE, MIT.

https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm

Yes, you can 'sit in' on MIT's lectures.

For FREE.


----------



## dronai

telsa said:


> For cost-effectiveness: look into the BACK YEARS WRT classic handbooks.
> 
> Their info is accurate... just not published yesterday.
> 
> You can pick them up for a SONG.
> 
> They are ASTOUNDINGLY helpful for anyone that has to touch older systems... which is most of us.
> 
> Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers -- Fink and Beaty ( McGraw-Hill )
> 
> Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals -- Eshbach ( Wiley )
> 
> And so forth.
> 
> For THEORY...
> 
> Feynman's Lectures on Physics.
> 
> These are HARD to get your head around. But they go to the heart of Quantum Electrodynamics -- you know -- where Feynman earned his Nobel Prize. Okay, not in these Freshmen lectures -- but close.
> 
> BTW, Feynman can be found all over YouTube -- covering MANY a topic relevant to electrical theory. ( How EM interacts with matter. )
> 
> Also, for FREE, Kahn Academy.
> 
> Yes, it's on the Web.
> 
> Also, for FREE, MIT.
> 
> https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
> 
> Yes, you can 'sit in' on MIT's lectures.
> 
> For FREE.



^^^  Come on guy !!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

They are really going to need all of that MIT theory when they are trying to spin on a 4" rigid 90 in a ditch that is over their head and the concrete truck is on its way.
Get real.

LC


----------



## Bird dog

telsa said:


> For cost-effectiveness: look into the BACK YEARS WRT classic handbooks.
> 
> Their info is accurate... just not published yesterday.
> 
> You can pick them up for a SONG.
> 
> They are ASTOUNDINGLY helpful for anyone that has to touch older systems... which is most of us.
> 
> Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers -- Fink and Beaty ( McGraw-Hill )
> 
> Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals -- Eshbach ( Wiley )
> 
> And so forth.
> 
> For THEORY...
> 
> Feynman's Lectures on Physics.
> 
> These are HARD to get your head around. But they go to the heart of Quantum Electrodynamics -- you know -- where Feynman earned his Nobel Prize. Okay, not in these Freshmen lectures -- but close.
> 
> BTW, Feynman can be found all over YouTube -- covering MANY a topic relevant to electrical theory. ( How EM interacts with matter. )
> 
> Also, for FREE, Kahn Academy.
> 
> Yes, it's on the Web.
> 
> Also, for FREE, MIT.
> 
> https://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
> 
> Yes, you can 'sit in' on MIT's lectures.
> 
> For FREE.


I love it. Back up the dump truck & dump the whole load.


----------



## dronai

Lone Crapshooter said:


> They are really going to need all of that MIT theory when they are trying to spin on a 4" rigid 90 in a ditch that is over their head and the concrete truck is on its way.
> Get real.
> 
> LC



Does anyone here really think this guy is an Electrician ? He is smoldering in manure


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

He says he is in school and I will accept that as fact. 

What I would do is go to Amazon and look for the 4 NCCER electrical apprenticeship TEXTBOOKS not the work books. Electrical 1,2,3,4 for what you want to do I would get the latest you could afford. The newest ones are very expensive but the older ones will get you pointed in the right direction.
Also the ELECTRICIANS GUIDE TO MOTOR CONTROL that someone else noted is a very good book. I used it when I taught apprenticeship for the plant and I own a copy of it my self.

LC


----------



## dronai

Lone Crapshooter said:


> *He says he is in school and I will accept that as fact. *
> LC


Who ? I meant Telsa, not the OP. Telsa needs to be teaching at Nasa :thumbup:


----------

